# Fuente para mini compresor



## flavio163 (Dic 18, 2010)

Que tal amigos del foro....Tengo un mini compresor de esos que se enchufan a la salida de los encendedores de los autos de este tipo:







Lo que quería hacer es ponerle una fuente para poder usar de 220 V a 12 V para conectarlo en el toma directamente pero mi duda es que corriente puede llegar a manejar este aparato? 

Ya que el mismo no posee datos ni de potencia ni de corriente, puedo manejar presiones de 250 psi es decir unos 17 Bar. 

Muchas Gracias.


----------



## marcelorenz (Dic 18, 2010)

consumen aproximadamente 5 amp, mi jefe tiene uno alimentado con un transformador electronico para dicroica de esos de 60W, un puente con 4 schottky de 10 amp y un capa de 4700 x 25v, anda muy bien.
ahora ni soñando vas a tener 250psi con ese compresor, con muy mucha suerte y despues de 10 minutos logramos 40psi en una garrafa de un matafuego de 1kg, es muy chico y cuando la presion supera los 30 psi calienta muy rapido el piston y se "agarra" en el cilindo, o si eso se salva se agarra el buje de bronce del cigueñal y lo unico que te queda es un lindo motor para un ventiladorcito.


----------



## thenot (Dic 18, 2010)

Yo tengo uno casi igual y el consumo es de 8 amperes, aunque me quemo el fusible de 10 amperes del auto una vez, así que debe andar entre los 8 y 10 amperes de consumo.

Saludos!


----------



## flavio163 (Dic 19, 2010)

Muchas Gracias a los dos, la verdad yo lo voy a usar para limpiar el cpu por dentro por eso quería saber más o menos cuanto consumia. Asi que le voy  a poner la fuente de un viejo cpu y listo jejeje. Saludos y muchas gracias!


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 19, 2010)

Consumen "una animalada", yo hice lo mismo que marcelo, y funcionó 2 minutos hasta que largó fuegos artificiales el trafo de dicróica.

También probé con una fuente de pc, y se apagaba por sobre-consumo (aunque era una china genérica chica).

Igual, para limpiar una pc no te va a servir si no le ponés un tanquecito, porque tienen un caudal muuuuy chico. Por ahí con una goma de auto o moto vieja como tanque te sirve para usarlo de soplete chico.
Si podés, medí la corriente con una pinza amperométrica conectado a un auto a ver cuánto consume el tuyo.

Saludos.


----------



## thenot (Dic 19, 2010)

yo para limpiar computadores uso esto.




Me costo unos 20 dolares, hay también unos marca makita que vale 10 veces mas, tiran un poco mas aire pero para lo que se quiere sirven igual! y ya llevo con el unos 5 años y ningún problema, muy bueno para limpiar PC's!

Bueno esto solo como dato, por que lo mismo que dice Tomasito, si no le pones un tanquesito no tirara mucho aire, ya que para limpiar con eso estarás un buen rato leseando.

Saludos!


----------

